# Outtie belly button??



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

I picked up Athena today from the breeder, and lo and behold she has an "outtie" belly button. The breeder assured me that it would go away after a few months or that a vet could fix it when I spay her. Should I be worried? How common is this?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy puppy day! 
This is a hernia most likely. Sometimes it closes by itself and sometimes it needs to be closed. It shouldn't be reason in itself to spay her if you need to close it, depending on your contract if you have one. Check out the many threads on this issue if you are not familiar with "early spay or not". But after all it is a personal decision.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Both of our male dogs have one. The vet told us to keep an eye on them and let him know if they changed in any way. The older dog is over 5 now and it has never been a problem. So far, it's been the same for the younger dog who is almost 2.


----------



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

So it's something to just keep an eye on, not worry too much?
She won't see our vet until a week from today for her shots.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

That is my experience, nothing much to worry about. But it would be best to ask your vet about it when you see him or her next.

Also, they have not gone away on either of our dogs. They just stay the same, no bigger, no smaller.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

If it is of any concern per your vet the umbilical hernia can be remedied when she is spayed.....


SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Years ago I had a female with an "outie", actually a hernia. My vet fixed it when my girl was spayed.

Susan


----------



## sleepyheadkh (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info! She's such a good girl!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, she wasn't spayed until after she was two years old, and the hernia wasn't a problem during that time.

Susan


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

My girl is 5 years old and has one. It has never been an issue for her


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

2 1/2 years...not a problem for my girl so far.

I have been told by the vet that they fill in with a softer tissue even though the "outie" still exists....sounds reasonable as long as they were never problematic from the beginning.


SuperG


----------

